# Ruger deerfield carbine questions



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I was at the local gun store today and saw a Ruger all weather ranch rifle. I was told that I couldn't get one in .44 magnum with the synthetic stock and stainless barrel. I guess my options are to go with an aftermarket stock on a deerfield carbine. Or another option would be to go with the mini 30 with synthetic stock but that comes in 7.62x39mm. 

What I really want to use the gun for is for bear when they are up a tree. I normally carry my .44 mag handgun and thought at times it would be nice to have the option of using a rifle in .44 mag. That way I could use the same ammo for both. The reason for the ruger rifles is that they are short and nice for carrying when chasing dogs. Could anybody offer advice to help me figure out what to do. Whould the 7.62x39mm be an efficient bear gun. Keep in mind that most bears are shot at close range (up a tree) when using dogs.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 7.62x39 would work as long as you use soft point bullets. It has similiar performance a close range at the 30-30 with 150 grain bullets. The one problem with factory 7.62x39mm is the lack of loads featuring heavier bullets than 125-129gr. I would research your ammo choices before purchasing this caliber or reload your own. In your case, I think a .44 rifle loaded with heavy well constructed bullets would be about perfect. I'm not sure how hung up you are on an auto, but Ruger does make the 77/44 bolt gun in stainless/composite configuration. This gun is light and compact. Another good option that is much cheaper than the auto (in most shops) in the 96/44 lever gun. Those plain wood stocks can take a pretty good beating and are pretty cheap to replace. A Winchester or Marlin carbine in .44 would also be a great choice and offer plenty of ammo capacity.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the response. After I posted I found some ballistics for the 7.62x39. I don't think I would be happy using it for bear. I really am hung up on that all weather look though. Just wish it came in .44 mag. Looks like I'll have to go with the deerfield carbine or maybe the lever gun in .44. I haven't looked into the Marlins though. What do they have to offer in a 44 carbine? Do you know of anybody that makes a good quality aftermarket synthetic stock for that deerfield?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not sure if there are any aftermarket stocks available for the Deerfield, but there is a good chance there is. Marlin makes a .44 lever, can't remember the exact model at this moment though. Marlin does make the popular Guide Gun series in the Ruger .480/.475 Linebaugh which is an awesome round, a substantial increase over the .44 mag. And it would give you an excuse to buy a Ruger revolver in the same caliber! Marlin used to make an 1894 (?) carbine version in .44 mag as well, but it has been discontinued. Might beable to find one still on a shelf or a used model. It's very similiar to the guide gun, just a different action.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

The Marlin 1894PG: http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/1894_centerfireRifles/1894PG.htm
Marlin 1894SS: http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/1894_centerfireRifles/1894SS.htm


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd go for the Marlin or the Winchester. Stronger action, especially if ya reload.


----------

